# [Sammelthread] Feedback zur Ausgabe 04/2011



## PCGH_Marco (25. Februar 2011)

Hallo,

der Feedback-Sammelthread zur Ausgabe 04/2011 startet am Samstag. Die neue "PC Games Hardware"-Ausgabe liegt ab 2. März 2011 am Kiosk. Einige Abonnenten bekommen die PC Games Hardware 2 bis 3 Tage früher. Schreibt eure Meinung zur PC Games Hardware 04/2011 in diesen Thread und wählt in der Umfrage (startet am Montag) eure Lieblingsartikel aus. Die Redaktion der PC Games Hardware versucht hier, auf Fragen und Anregungen schnell zu antworten.

Zu den Umfragen:
• Welche Inhalte der Heft-DVD 04/2011 haben Ihnen gefallen?
• Welche Artikel der PC Games Hardware 04/2011 haben euch gefallen?


----------



## Vortox (26. Februar 2011)

Magazin grade gesehen, schnell drüber geguckt und viele interessante Themen gesehen. Meiner Meinung nach ist der Artikel OEM vs. Retail am interessantesten, Rechtslage Garantie ist auch gut. Eine Frage stellt sich mir aber, wieso ist die Crysis Werbung für die PS3?


----------



## PCGH_Raff (27. Februar 2011)

Jetzt, wo du's sagst ... interessant.  Wir Redakteure sind allerdings keine Anzeigenverkäufer, von daher solltest du vielleicht EA fragen, warum sie die PC- und Xbox-Logos "vergessen" haben.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## DarkBlue (27. Februar 2011)

*Werbecover in der Magazinausgabe 04/11 nervig!*

Hallo liebe Redaktion,
als langjähriger Leser der PC-Games Hardware bin ich über die Aktuelle Monatsausgabe (04/11) in der Werbegestaltung stark irritiert.

Die Idee im Cover der Zeitung die neue Crysis Werbung abzudrucken sieht ja schön aus ist aber zum Lesen des Magazins völlig unbrauchbar.
Wenn ich durch die Zeitung blätter fällt jedes mal der Extra-Seiten-Print mit der Werbung heraus und ist störend. 
Selbst beim kurzen zurückblättern ist es nicht mehr möglich so die einzelnen Seiten zu erreichen.

Für die Marketingabteilung bzw euren Anzeigenanteil war die Anzeige allein bei mir ein voller Erfolg ... selten habe ich sooft über eine Anzeige geflucht und notgedrungen den Spieltitel _quasi _schon in der Hand gehabt.

Besser wäre es hier gewesen das Werbecover auf der Rückseite (Heftrücken) zu drucken. Dort hätte es sicher niemanden gestört


----------



## MrNice1989 (27. Februar 2011)

hey hey... hab grad schon ausversehen im kommentarbereich zum großen grakatest, meine frage gestellt...
warum ist denn keine hd 5870 mehr mit von der partie, finde die hätte da bei den preisleistungsknallern mit ringehört da sie ja zur zeit(für 185€) grad ma die hälfte kostet wie vor 1 1/2 jahren und auch echt no genügend leistung bringt ^^  (ist zumindest meine meinung)
speziell nen cf-test zur hd 5870 im vergleich zu "aktuellen" grakas wie 560/sli, 460/sli oder 6870/cf und evtl sogar ner 470/570 /sli würde mich brenned interessieren da ich evtl ne zweite hd 5870 verbauen möchte, da es die hd 6xxx ja nich wirklich rausreisen ^^.
mfg MrNice


----------



## DaxTrose (27. Februar 2011)

Die neue Ausgabe ist inhaltlich von gewohnter Qualität und es sind mal wieder einige interessante Berichte dabei. 
*ABER:* Warum nur diese Art von Crysis2 Werbung? Es macht kein Spaß, das Magazin zu durchblättern, weil andauernd dieser ausklappbare Deckel nervt! Ich war kurz davor, ihn abzureißen. Ich entschied mich dann aber doch dafür, ihn mit Sprühkleber zu fixieren.
*BITTE* so was nie wieder, es nervt einfach nur beim lesen.
Dann, wo ich schon gerade dabei bin (  ), gibt es noch Hoffnung, dass ihr irgendwann nicht mehr auf Butterbrotpapier eure Artikel druckt? Es ist meiner Meinung nach schade, dass zum Beispiel eure mühevoll angelegten Screenshots und Beispielbilder auf dem Papier einfach nur verkommen, währen für die CeBIT Beigabe hochwertiges Papier zum Einsatz kommt. Mindestens eine Qualität, wie bei eurem Schwestermagazin PCGames, oder noch besser SFT, wäre toll.

Inhaltlich kann man nicht meckern, Da sind sehr interessante Artikel dabei und dass ihr immer mehr Wasserkühlkomponenten vorstellt und testet, finde ich klasse!


----------



## Freakless08 (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: Werbecover in der Magazinausgabe 04/11 nervig!*

Oder in die andere Richtung knicken (nach innen statt nach außen).
So habe ich es jedenfalls gemacht. Zwar ist jetzt die Crysis Werbung vorne drauf, aber wenigstens wird man nicht mehr beim Lesen und Blättern von dem Umschlag behindert.


----------



## Freakless08 (27. Februar 2011)

Kann es sein das ihr beim OEM vs. Retail Artikel auf Seite 29 oben (HD 6770 vs 5770) zweimal die gleichen Werte abgedruckt habt?
Da stehen nämlich die HD 6770 OEM vs HD 5770 Händler  in einer Spalte und direkt daneben nochmal das selbe ohne (jedenfalls für mich) erkennbaren unterschiede.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (27. Februar 2011)

Vielleicht ist auch gerade das der „Witz”?
AMD Radeon
ATI Radeon

In der Zeile „Unterschiede” müsste aber was von HDMI 1.4a stehen.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (27. Februar 2011)

MrNice1989 schrieb:


> hey hey... hab grad schon ausversehen im kommentarbereich zum großen grakatest, meine frage gestellt...
> warum ist denn keine hd 5870 mehr mit von der partie, finde die hätte da bei den preisleistungsknallern mit ringehört da sie ja zur zeit(für 185€) grad ma die hälfte kostet wie vor 1 1/2 jahren und auch echt no genügend leistung bringt ^^  (ist zumindest meine meinung)
> speziell nen cf-test zur hd 5870 im vergleich zu "aktuellen" grakas wie 560/sli, 460/sli oder 6870/cf und evtl sogar ner 470/570 /sli würde mich brenned interessieren da ich evtl ne zweite hd 5870 verbauen möchte, da es die hd 6xxx ja nich wirklich rausreisen ^^.
> mfg MrNice


 
Die Antwort steht hier: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/p...-vorschau-auf-pcgh-04-2011-a.html#post2743718

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Freakless08 (27. Februar 2011)

PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist auch gerade das der „Witz”?


Ach lol. Ich hab die Nummern der Grafikkarten nicht aufmerksam genug gelesen. Shame on me


----------



## Taitan (27. Februar 2011)

Tolle Ausgabe. Die Wakü und Jura Artikel gefallen besonders. Der SATA Gate Artikel informiert gut. Toll find ich auch die Statements von den Händlern. 

Negativ: Das Cover. Wie Daxtrose schon angemerkt hat. 
Den Crysis Hype kann ich irgendwie nicht nachvollziehen. Je mehr und größer die Werbung ausfällt, desto durchwachsener ist meist das Endprodukt (siehe C&C Tiberian Sun).


----------



## Pokerclock (28. Februar 2011)

Ich frage auch mal hier nach, nicht nur im Quickpoll:

Folgendes ist an diejenigen gerichtet, die den *Artikel zur* *Rechtslage Garantie* gut fanden:

Was genau hat euch gut gefallen?
- Allgemeine Erläuterung zu Garantie und Gewährleistung im Fließtext
- Die Fälle aus den Extra-Kästen
- Sonstiges

Wollt ihr mehr davon?
- Fernabsatzrecht (14-Tage-Rückgaberecht bei Online-Käufen)
- Spezialregelungen zu Garantie und Gewährleistung
- Urheberrecht in Bezug auf Software
- Thema Spiele ab 18 und Jugendschutz bei Medien ab 18
- Praxisfälle
- Theoretische Erläuterungen zu weiteren Gesetzestexten
- ein Artikel zu den Institutionen USK, BPjM etc.
- ...

Was gebe es zu verbessern?
- Offene Fragen
- Unklarheiten


----------



## Astimon (1. März 2011)

Also beim Artikel zur Rechtslage Garantie fand ich die Praxisfälle am nutzlichsten. Auch der Fließtext war informativ, aber am Ende kann man sowieso nur an Praxisbeispielen erkennen wie die saumäßig komplizierten Gesetzestexte gemeint sind. Davon kann auch gerne mehr kommen.

Zum Cover brauch ich ja nichts mehr sagen...

Dann ist mir heute bei dem Video von msi-TV so ein nerviges dauerhaftes klicken während des ganzen Filmes aufgefallen. Nur bei mir oder überall so?

Die Videos fand ich toll, besonders der Netzteilkurzschlusstest hat mich sehr verwirrt. Insbesondere als das LC-Power NT korrekt abschaltete während das Corair ordentliche Flammen erzeugte. Normalerweise ist es doch andersrum^^ Naja Top Argument gegen Single-Rail.

Im Heft bin ich jetzt grad erstmal mit dem Megatest Graikkarten durch. Der wahr sehr übersichtlich, ich fand den super!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. März 2011)

PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist auch gerade das der „Witz”?
> AMD Radeon
> ATI Radeon



Guck nochmal genau hin:
Bei euch ist die HD6770 gleich der HD6750 und die HD5770 gleich der HD5750. Das ist garantiert nicht richtig 

Weiterer Fehler, der mir noch aufgefallen ist:
Im Mainboard-Artikel wird E-ATX als nicht spezifiziert angegeben. Das ist afaik falsch. Mitlerweile wurde es zwar von SSI-CEB abgelöst, aber es gab mal specs. Was dagegen fehlt: Das um ~0,5" verbreiterte ATX einiger z.B. Asus Mainboards.

Auch ein "Fehler" war die Idee, ein auf normales Papier gedrucktes Booklet auf die Titelseite zu kleben. Aber ich bin zuversichtlich dass, es nur 1-2 weitere anderthalb Jahrzehnte dauern wird, bis dieses Konzept endlich aus den PC-Print-Medien verschwunden ist 

(auf mehr Mecker habe ich diesen Monat keine Lust. Aber danke an der Stelle für den GrakaRAM-Artikel und den Wakühler-Test)



Pokerclock schrieb:


> Ich frage auch mal hier nach, nicht nur im Quickpoll:
> 
> Folgendes ist an diejenigen gerichtet, die den *Artikel zur* *Rechtslage Garantie* gut fanden:
> 
> ...


 
Ich find da wenig zu verbessern. Der Text war teilweise in juristisch, aber das ist mir tausendmal lieber, als ein nicht eindeutiger Text. Gestört hat mich nur das Ende von "Fall1". "wird in ... geregelt" - als Leser möchte man dann doch gerne noch wissen, wie diese Regelung denn lautet.
Ich persönlich würde gerne noch einiges mehr über Softwarelizenzen und -pflichten erfahren. Was darf ein Hersteller alles verbieten? (z.B. Weiterverkauf?) Was muss er alles leisten? 
Ich z.B. möchte mein gerade erworbenes M$ Office eigentlich nicht zurückgeben, aber ich finde es eine Unverschämtheit, dass ich für Support bezahlt habe, nur um mir dann (nachdem ich mehrere Tage damit verbracht habe, überhaupt eine funktionierende Kontaktmöglichkeit zu finden  ) anhören zu müssen, Probleme bei der Installation (in meinem Fall eigentlich auch nach erfolgter Installation... ) ließen sich allenfalls als "Kulanzfall" über den Telefonsupport regeln. ("Kulanz"=14Cent/Minute...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Enrico (1. März 2011)

Bisher ist es ein schönes Heft 

Plant ihr, öfters mal über den Tellerrand zu schauen? Wie zum Beispiel mit dem ARM-Artikel. In der Vorschau zu "3D im Browser" ist ein OS X-Screenshot, wenn ich das richtig sehe? 

Heute morgen beim Durchblättern in der Bahn entdeckt: Wieso steht "Kaufen Sie eine Radeon, wenn sie MLAA möchten" nur bei der Radeon? 

MLAA ist ein Algorithmus. Den kann man auch auf einer CPU laufen lassen. Oder auch hier auf der CPU. 

Und das zweite: Hab mich sehr auf das Crysis 2-Special gefreut. Und dann gibts Screenshots in Briefmarkengröße


----------



## Pokerclock (1. März 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich find da wenig zu verbessern. Der Text war teilweise in juristisch, aber das ist mir tausendmal lieber, als ein nicht eindeutiger Text. Gestört hat mich nur das Ende von "Fall1". "wird in ... geregelt" - als Leser möchte man dann doch gerne noch wissen, wie diese Regelung denn lautet.



Die Lösung ist ein Ding für sich, zumal nicht ganz eindeutig und kompliziert, aber am Ende gleich der Lösung im Text im Artikel ist. Einfache (Spiele-)Lizenzen werden zwar über das Pachtrecht geregelt, aber dort finden sich keine expliziten Ausführungen zu einfachen Lizenzen. Warum dennoch das Pachtrecht für eine Falllösung heran gezogen wird, liegt am Charakter des Schuldverhältnisses. Eine einfache Lizenz wird als Dauerschuldverhältnis zwischen Lizenzgeber und Lizenznehmer verstanden. Ein Dauerschuldverhältnis ähnlich einer Pacht.

Um es noch komplizierter zu machen, verweist das Pachtrecht (§581 II BGB) auf das Mietrecht. Dort finden sich dann Regelungen zum Vertragsrücktritt, die dem §314 II BGB stark ähneln, weswegen ich den im Zweifel Hilfsweise mit zitieren würde. Dort gibt es zuvor eine Aufzählung von Vertragsstörungen, die im Falle einer Software-Lizenz aber nicht anwendbar sind und auch im konkreten Fall nicht zutreffen. 

§543 III S.1 BGB muss angewendet werden, der inhaltsgleich zum §314 II BGB ist. Ein wichtiger Grund ist notwendig für einen Vertragsrücktritt. §543 III S.1 BGB stellt fest, dass bei Pflichtverletzungen (Spiel läuft nicht, sprich Lizenz kann nicht verwendet/"Früchte können nicht genossen" [Sorry. Terminus des Gesetzes im Pachtrecht, das auf das Mietrecht verweist ] werden) zuvor eine angemessene Frist zur Abhilfe der gesetzt werden muss. Dies müsste gegenüber dem Lizenzgeber (nicht dem Verkäufer) erfolgen. In der Regel ist eine Abhilfe kaum möglich, da weitgehende Eingriffe in die Software vorgenommen werden müssen. Sprich warten auf den nächsten Patch. Wenn der Lizenzgeber nicht weiß, wann/ob ein Patch ansteht, der auch das Problem an sich löst oder er weiß, dass ein Patch kommt, dieser aber erst in einer unangemessenen Zeit verfügbar sein wird (z.B. drei Monate), kann er auch ohne Fristsetzung zurücktreten (§543 III S.2 Nr.1 und Nr.2 BGB) bzw. (§314 II in Verbindung mit §323 II BGB).

Bietet der Lizenzgeber (kostenlos, kostenpflichtig strittig) Support an, ist es dem Lizenznehmer zuzumuten Problemfälle, die in seiner Risikosphäre liegen könnten zuvor zu prüfen und auszuschließen. 

Gerade den Fall 1 hätte man ausführlicher behandeln können. Dann wäre dieser aber so lang, wie jetzt alle drei Fälle zusammen. Aber das Notwendige ist drin. Der Rest ist Nice to know mit einer ausführlichen Paragraphen-Kette, die die meisten (leider) ohnehin nicht interessiert.


----------



## fuddles (1. März 2011)

USB 3.0 Test fand ich toll. Auch die Grakatests, aber insgesamt zuviel Graka. War in den letzten Heften nur noch Schwerpunkt Grafikkarte.
Gebt anderen Themen doch bitte etwas mehr Platz.

Furchtbar: Das aufklappbare Cover mit Crysiskonsolerus 2. Doppelklebeband hats korrigiert...
Das Booklet ist ( nach dem durchlesen ) in den Schredder gewandert. Aber nicht aufgrund der Qualtität der Schreibe, die war einwandfrei, nein wegen dem Koslenverseuchten Crysis 2.....


----------



## Sil3nC4 (1. März 2011)

*Unvollständiger Artikel in 04/2011*

Hallo PCGH-Crew,

ich halte gerade die neueste Ausgabe der PCGH in Händen und lese mit Interesse den Artikel Geforce-GTX 580-Kühler auf Seite 46, als ich feststellen muss, dass das abschließende Roundup der Luftkühler fehlt. Seite 47 ziert ganzseitig Werbung von MIF.com und auf Seite 48 geht's direkt mit den Wasserkühlern weiter.
Da bei den anderen Kühlern (WaKü und VGA allgemein) das gewöhnliche Roundup (mit Preis, Ausstattung und Eigenschaften) dabei war, gehe ich hier von einem Fehler aus.

Könnt Ihr die fehlende Tabelle online stellen oder nachschicken, das war diesmal nämlich der interessanteste Teil 

Gruß
Patrick

PS: Sollte ich mich geirrt haben, mea culpa (keine Ahnung was das heißt


----------



## b0s (2. März 2011)

Hab die neue bisher nur überflogen und ein, zwei Artikel gelesen, daher Kleinigkeiten die mir bisher aufgefallen sind:

- Das Faltcover finde ich auch sehr nervig
- Ditto (das Zwischenablagetool) ist nicht jung, ich habs vor über 2 Jahren schonmal benutzt

Und eine Bitte/Frage: Wäre es möglich die Videos der DVD den Abonennten auch online zur Verfügung zu stellen?


----------



## Gast20141127 (2. März 2011)

Die Inhaltsübersicht liest sich schon mal richtig gut, allerdings bin ich tierisch genervt das ich im Ösiland wie üblich bis Mo/Di nächster Woche warten muss,bis das neue Heft im Laden liegt.
Ich vermute es würde mir nicht mal ein Abo helfen um die neue Ausgabe noch vor dem Wochenende zu bekommen.


----------



## stoepsel (2. März 2011)

Habs mir heute morgen vor der Arbeit bei meiner Zeitungstante gekäuft...habs bis jetzt auch nur überfliegen können! Der Graka-Teil ist echt übel riesig-finde ich schon geil aber doch schon ziemlich gross...
Der Rest-Aufbau,Übersicht,schion ganz gut-mir fehlen beim Einkaufsführer aber die Lenkräder-wäre so einer Spielerei ja nicht abgeneigt-aber Pustekuchen...keine gefunden! 
Kaufe mir aber grundsätzlich die Standard-Ausgabe---DVD brauch ich nicht----Crysis interessiert mich noch nicht und 3,99€ reichen auch aus,für ne Zeitung,wo ich nicht viel von habe! 
Diese Ausgabe ist für mich wie immer....gut und informativ-mehr brauch kein Mensch. 
Diese komische Faltseite hättet ihr euch echt sparen können...


----------



## Soldat0815 (2. März 2011)

Da es Produktionstechnisch nicht möglich war das Crysisheftle bei den Magazinen mitzuliefern kann man das doch sicher irgendwo als Magazinabonent downloaden?

PS. Asus hat 2 neue Radeonkarten vorgestellt die 9760 und 9750 wann gibts davon ein Test siehe Seite 11 echt blamabel bei einer Werbung  Normal interessieren mich die Werbungen kein bissl, kein Plan warum ich genau die angeschaut habe

PPS. Wo ist meine Signatur hin?


----------



## Enrico (2. März 2011)

So, mal etwas weitergelesen. Ein paar Kleinigkeiten:
Seite 77: Die SSD hat nach dem Formatieren sicherlich 107 *Gi*B und nicht *Mi*B. 

Seite 82: "fehlerhafte B3-Revision" von P67 und H67-Chips? 


ARM-Alternative: Auch ein auf Linux portiertes Programm laeuft nicht unbedingt auf einem ARM-Linux. *Und warum keine Performance-Einschaetzung? * Selbst die c't hat das im aktuellen Heft drin  Dazu kein Wort zur moeglichen Performance-Skalierung nach oben hin...


Jetzt der Sound-Artikel, da freu ich mich schon drauf


----------



## ger_cornholio (2. März 2011)

Eine kleine Sache: Bei dem MSI TV Video ist bei mir so ein dauerhaftes Klicken. Ein wenig nervig das . Aber da das Video ja nicht von euch sondern von MSI ist, kann man euch das jetzt schwer vorwerfen


----------



## winpoet88 (3. März 2011)

Ich finde das Heft gut.........aber es wäre auch mir lieber gewesen, wenn die Crysis 2 Werbung am Ende des Heftes gewesen wäre !


Greets Winpo8T


----------



## christian.pitt (3. März 2011)

gustlegga schrieb:


> Die Inhaltsübersicht liest sich schon mal richtig gut, allerdings bin ich tierisch genervt das ich im Ösiland wie üblich bis Mo/Di nächster Woche warten muss,bis das neue Heft im Laden liegt.
> Ich vermute es würde mir nicht mal ein Abo helfen um die neue Ausgabe noch vor dem Wochenende zu bekommen.


 
tut es auch nicht 
normalerweise bekomm ich das Heft immer ein Tag vor dem offiziellen Erscheinungstermin, dieses Mal jedoch einen Tag früher


----------



## BikeRider (3. März 2011)

Bis auf diese Klapp-Werbung gefällt mir das Heft ganz gut.
Ist zwar keines der Hefte, wo bei mir der Wow-Effekt kommt (muss es auch nicht immer), aber dennoch ganz OK


----------



## lalaker (4. März 2011)

Schade, dass es keine GTX 560 im Referenz-Design ins Heft geschafft hat. Mir kommt vor, dass diese Karte (unter Last) leiser sein sollte als die Hersteller-Designs.

Das Klapp-Cover macht mir keine Freude. Es ist wohl klar, dass hier schnell was verbogen wird.


----------



## turbosnake (4. März 2011)

Etwas schade ist es das nur einen Radeon 6950 am Test beteiligt war


----------



## Leopardgecko (4. März 2011)

Den USB 3.0 Artikel fand ich interessant.

Aber verzichtet in Zukunft bitte auf so ein blödes Klappcover.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (4. März 2011)

lalaker schrieb:


> Schade, dass es keine GTX 560 im Referenz-Design ins Heft geschafft hat. Mir kommt vor, dass diese Karte (unter Last) leiser sein sollte als die Hersteller-Designs.



Die Zotac GTX 560 Ti AMP nutzt einen leicht modifizierten Referenzkühler (die Non-AMP übrigens nicht!) und zeigt, dass der Kühler mit viel Spannung und Takt alles andere als leise ist.  



turbo94740 schrieb:


> Etwas schade ist es das nur einen Radeon 6950 am Test beteiligt war


 
Wir haben alles integriert, was wir bekommen konnten. Die Asus HD 6970 Direct Cu II haben wir noch haarscharf vor Redaktionsschluss angetestet (Grafikkarten-Startseite). Wenn du eine leise HD 6970 suchst, dann ist das dein Objekt der Begierde. Einen vollständigen Test, neben weiteren Knallern (da kam schon wieder einiges), gibt's in der PCGH 05. Meinen Segen hat die Asus-Karte aber schon jetzt, auch ohne Note. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## ile (4. März 2011)

Weil ja (zum Glück) Feedback erwünscht ist: Meine Meinung zu den neuen CPU-Kühler-Testmethoden:

Ich sags lieber gleich mal deutlich: *Die müssen unbedingt wieder geändert werden! 
* Die sind 
In der jetztigen Form sind sie keine Hilfe mehr bei der Kaufentscheidung. Und das ist schade, denn bis dato waren die CPU-Kühlertests eine echte Stärke der PCGH. 

Die geringen Temperaturunterschiede sind ein Riesen-Manko: Ich weiß, dass du (an Stephan gerichtet) deiner Messgenauigkeit sehr sicher bist, allerdings habe ich da aus mehreren Gründen eine andere Meinung: Aufgrund der Tatsache, dass bereits geringe Umgebungstemperaturunterschiede, minimale Abweichungen bei der Auftragung der Wärmeleitpaste, minimal unterschiedlicher Anpressdruck, etc. Änderungen in der Nachkommastelle bewirken, sind effektiv alle Kühler hinsichtlich der Kühlleistung auf einmal nahezu gleich gut. Das darf nicht sein! Der beste Kühler am Markt sollte nichts besseres als 50°C schaffen unter Last. Nur so sind die Temperaturunterschiede der Kühler groß genug, um kleine Messungenauigkeiten auszugleichen und eine wirklich aussagekräftige Messung der Kühlleistung zu bewirken. Tests nach der neuen Methode bringen jedenfalls nichts.

Außerdem frage ich mich, warum überhaupt neue Testmethoden hermussten?  Das war doch alles andere als nötig: 1155er- und 1156-CPUs sind schließlich gleich groß und unterscheiden sich auf CPU-Kühlertests nur in der Leistungsaufnahme: Und da sind die Sandys, wie man nun sieht, sogar schlechter geeignet. Du hattest mir bereits geschrieben, dass OC aufgrund des BIOS nicht ging, aber jetzt mal ehrlich: Warum hast du dann nicht das alte Testsystem hergenommen, wenn das neue noch nicht richtig funzt?  Das ist doch mal mehr als fragwürdig. Die niedrigen Temps, die das Resultat sind, sind jedenfalls schiete.

Zudem kann man alle ab jetzt getesteten Kühler nicht mehr mit den bisher getesteten vergleichen (Bis auf die, die neu bewertet wurden).  Das schmerzt umso mehr, als dass ein Wechsel der Testmethoden doch total überflüssig war. (Und einen Vergleich Mugen 2 gegen Mugen 3 hätte mich schon *sehr* interessiert). Damals beim WEchsel von Sockel 775 auf 1156 war es ja richtig, ein neues Testsystem zusammen zu stellen, aber warum jetzt?! 

Mein Vorschlag: Die alten Testmethoden wieder einführen! Die waren nämlich wunderbar und die Vergleichbarkeit mir bisher getesteten Modellen bleibt erhalten. Es gibt schließlich keinen ersichtlichen Vorteil der neuen Methoden, sondern nur Nachteile.

An dieser Stelle muss natürlich mein alter Wunsch auch wieder erwähnt werden: Bitte testet doch in Zukunft alle Kühler im auf eine bestimmte Temp klimatisierten Raum, ihr habt doch einen! So werden die Tests nochmal klar aussagekräftiger.

Ansonsten aber ein recht gelungenes Heft, auch wenn der GraKa-Test nicht ganz das gehalten hat, was ich mir erhofft hatte, aber da konntet ihr ja nicht wirklich was dafür (Die Sache mit dem Jahreswechsel).


----------



## knarf0815 (4. März 2011)

also die werbung (erste seite ) nach außen zu falten ist für heftleser ungeeignet.bei mir nach dem ersten in die hand nehmen mit tesa verklebt worden . von der druckqualität ist es die beste ausgabe seit langem 
gruß


----------



## rolli (6. März 2011)

Die Artikelüberschriften driften manchmal zu sehr ins Alberne ab, wie ich finde.
Gänzlich daneben fand ich die Überschrift zum VRAM-Vergleich auf Seite 52.

Wollt ihr nicht etwas seriöser wirken?
Mir wäre das jedenfalls lieber.

Sonst habe ich nichts auszusetzen.


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (6. März 2011)

Nun mir ist aufgefallen bei der markübersicht (einkaufführer) der monitore.Es werden nur noch schlechtere Monitore angegeben es gab nur ein monitore in diesen einkaufführer der etwas mit gaming tauglichkeit zutun hatt
der rest war nur 16-9 murks und hatte meist spürbare schlieren wegen overdrive und zu langen reaktionzeit.Den inputlag habt ihr ja nicht getestet
zu empfehlende monitor war nur der samsung 2233rz und dieser ist nun wirklich nicht das beste was es je gab.
Die herrstellerangaben verstehen sich als reaktionzeit der inputlag ist overdrive technologie bedingt.da gab es den lg l227 wt der faktisch keine input lag hatte.Und neuere geräte sind auch mangelware alles nur 16-9 krücken.
wie wäre es mit test zu leider wiedereinmal auslaufmodelle wie lg w2253tq oder w2286l in 22" bereich
die 24" bereich ist ja mittlerweile komplett 16-9, wenn dann bitte auch nur die echten 24" und nicht diese quasi 24" die in wirklichkeit 23,5 sind
wie wäre es mit nen test zum Hyundai W243D, der mal 2ms reaktionzeit angibt bei 24" recht ungewöhnlich.Ob es stimmt ?
das problem bei 24" ist das diese derzeit trotz tn technik nicht schneller werden, sondern man bediehnt sich dem trick 16-9 und kleinere bildfläche.was billiger ist und investiert dort in die entwicklung.
Folge ist, die 24" technik bei 16-10 ist auf dem Stand von 2009 stehengeblieben.Danke Manager
Nunja zumindest würde noch ein test ob den ein 30" mit 2560-1600 Spieletauglich ist interressieren. inbesondere 1:1 darstellung sollte machbar sein.
Und nochwas wem interressiert bitte 22"1920-1080 mäusekino 16-9 LCD tft hääääää


----------



## Wenzman (7. März 2011)

Ich finde die Ausgabe 04/2011 richtig gut, besonders wegen der vielen interessanten Grafikkartenthemen, wie z.b. den V-ram Vergleich.


----------



## PCGH_Marco (7. März 2011)

byaliar schrieb:


> Nun mir ist aufgefallen bei der markübersicht (einkaufführer) der monitore.Es werden nur noch schlechtere Monitore angegeben es gab nur ein monitore in diesen einkaufführer der etwas mit gaming tauglichkeit zutun hatt
> der rest war nur 16-9 murks und hatte meist spürbare schlieren wegen overdrive und zu langen reaktionzeit.Den inputlag habt ihr ja nicht getestet
> zu empfehlende monitor war nur der samsung 2233rz und dieser ist nun wirklich nicht das beste was es je gab.
> Die herrstellerangaben verstehen sich als reaktionzeit der inputlag ist overdrive technologie bedingt.da gab es den lg l227 wt der faktisch keine input lag hatte.Und neuere geräte sind auch mangelware alles nur 16-9 krücken.
> ...


 
Ich bin nicht ganz sicher, ob ich dich richtig verstehe, aber hier mal meine Antwort:

1. Wir testen den Inputlag seit 2009 nach dieser Methode: PRAD | Reportage: Inputlag
2. Was hat das Bildformat mit der Spieletauglichkeit zu tun?
3. Die Redaktion hat schon in mehreren Kommentaren gegen den Full-HD-Wahn gewettert.
4. Alle ausführlichen Tests kannst du hier recherchieren: Heft-Archiv von PC Games Hardware Print, Abo-Möglichkeiten und Meldungen zu PCGH-Heften

In Ausgabe 05/2011 werden wir 27er mit High-Res und Full-HD testen.

Grüße
Marco


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. März 2011)

Tests von 30 Zoll würden mich auch interessieren, da mir mein 24 Zoll schon wieder fast zu klein ist (1920x1200 Pixel, denn den Full HD Kram kann ich auch nicht ab, es gibt kaum noch 1200er Monitore, nur noch 1080er) und der 30er natürlich gut für Games sein soll.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (7. März 2011)

Sil3nC4 schrieb:
			
		

> Könnt Ihr die fehlende Tabelle online stellen oder nachschicken, das war diesmal nämlich der interessanteste Teil



Es war keine Testtabelle für die 580er geplant, können wir aber nachliefern.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. März 2011)

PCGH_Marco schrieb:


> In Ausgabe 05/2011 werden wir 27er mit High-Res und Full-HD testen.



Sind auch einige der seltenen x1200 dabei?
(Ihr wettert zwar gern gegen fullHD, aber meist, weil euch die großen Pixel stören. Gibt aber auch noch eine Reihe von Leuten wie mich, die nicht mit der Nase am Bildschirm kleben und trotzdem mehr als 1080 Pixel in der Höhe haben wollen  )


----------



## b0s (7. März 2011)

Da die Auswahl an bereits erschienenen Bildschirmen mit deinen Wünschen denkbar klein ist ( Monitore/TFT 16:9/16:10 ab 26", 1920x1200, PVA/IPS | Geizhals.at Deutschland ) halte ich das für unwahrscheinlich.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. März 2011)

"27"" wird ja oft als Sammelbegriff für alles über 24" genommen - da könnte man auf 25,5er hoffen. Wird dann immerhin ein bißchen mehr
Monitore/TFT 16:9/16:10 ab 25", 1920x1200, PVA/IPS | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Davon abgesehen testet PCGH ja primär TN-Panels. Meide ich zwar ebenfalls, aber wenns den perfekten Monitor nicht gibt, kann man sie in Betracht ziehen und hat dann rund die doppelte Auswahl.


----------



## b0s (7. März 2011)

Kann man wohl so machen.


@ Redaktion
habt ihr mal überlegt den Dell U2311H durch euren Testparcour zu schicken? Ist seit paar Monaten unter den meistgesuchten Bildschirmen und mit S-IPS Panel mit 23"@Full-HD für gerade mal etwas über 200 Euro ein famoses Angebot.
Sagt mir bitte nicht das ist dem Großteil der Leserschaft zu teuer für diese Größe


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (7. März 2011)

@ile:
Messungenauigkeit gibt es natürlich und lässt sich nicht ausmerzen, keine Frage. Wie beim alten Testsystem habe ich allerdings an verschiedenen Tagen denselben Kühler nach einer De- und Neumontage betrieben und die Abweichung in °C ermittelt. Diese ist deutlich geringer als früher, ist also mit den Temperaturwerten sozusagen mitgeschrumpft. Wie du im Test sehen kannst, liegen auch die üblichen Verdächtigen wie der Silver Arrow, der Genesis etc. vorne, der Boxed-Kühler ist weit abgeschlagen usw. - es ist also keinesfalls so, dass die Tests "nichts bringen" bzw. aufgrund der Messungenauigkeit zu Ergebnissen führen, bei denen ein leistungsfähigerer Kühler nicht auch besser abschneidet. In dem Zusammenhang ist zu beachten, dass die wertungsrelevanten Abstufungen deutlich kleiner geworden sind. Es handelt sich bei den geringen Abständen also eher um ein psychologisches Problem bzw. um ein Problem der fehlenden Übertragbarkeit auf andere Systeme als um fehlende Aussagekraft betreffend der Kühler untereinander.

Ich kann deine Kritik nachvollziehen, ein Wechsel der Testplattform ließ sich aber leider NICHT(!) vermeiden, wenn man die Situation als Ganzes betrachtet. Wie du vielleicht weißt, hatte mein Testsystem bereits einen Sockelbrand hinter sich. Asus hat mir dankenswerterweise unkompliziert und schnell eine neue baugleiche Platine zugeschickt und da ich die Spannungswerte bei der alten Platine nachgemessen hatte, konnte ich dafür sorgen, dass es keine Abweichungen mit der neuen Platine gibt. Leider ist die CPU aber beschädigt (auf der Unterseite fehlt ein kompletter Kontakt) und während der Lüftertests ist es mehrfach zu Bluescreens aus heiterem Himmel gekommen. Auch die Vista-SP2-Installation war nicht mehr zeitgemäß (wenngleich für den Einsatzzweck ausreichend.) Um es zusammenzufassen: Das Sockel-1156-Setup war bereits einmal knapp an einem Totalausfall vorbeigeschrammt und lief nun erneut instabil, sodass erneut ein Ausfall zu befürchten war beziehungsweise eine aufwendige Fehlersuche mit ungewissem Ausgang erforderlich gewesen wäre.

Neben der Testplattform gibt es aber noch weitere Gründe, nämlich das Wertungssytem. Das war nämlich bereits ausgereizt, die von Henner damals festgesetzte Bestnote wurden von High-End-Kühlern mittlerweile bereits mit gedrosselten Lüftern erreicht - ungedrosselt waren sie also lediglich lauter (--> schlechtere Zwischenwertung), konnten sich aber nicht mehr verbessern (--> besser als die Bestnote geht halt nicht). Um das zu korrigieren, wären neue Zwischenwertungen erforderlich gewesen; die Wertungen sämtlicher Kühler hätten sich also geändert, auch die Reihenfolge untereinander hätte sich - je nach Wertungssprüngen - möglicherweise geändert. Außerdem wurde bisher maximal mit einem 120- bzw. 140-mm-Referenzlüfter getestet, wobei bereits der 140er-Test eine Erweiterung des existierenden Wertungssystem war. Bei Kühlern wie dem Genesis ist so eine Testvariante natürlich nicht sinnvoll, einige andere Kühler hätten dann aber ebenfalls nachgetestet werden müssen, um die Vergleichbarkeit zu gewährleisten.

Warum also Sandy Bridge? Noch bevor das Testsystem erneut Probleme machte, stand fest, dass ich zumindest einige Kühler der nächsten Marktübersicht mit einer Sandy-Bridge-CPU testen soll - es weiß halt nicht jeder Leser, dass ein Produkt, dass eine Lynnfield-CPU gut kühlt, auch für eine Sandy-Bridge-CPU gut geeignet ist. (Stichwort Cover-Tauglichkeit etc.) Zu dem Zeitpunkt gab es den SATA-Gate auch noch nicht, die Plattform war also extrem beliebt. Vor diesem Hintergrund bestand eigentlich nur die Wahl, entweder erneut auf den sterbenden Sockel 1156 zu setzen oder auf die neue Plattform zu setzen, auf die viele Leser aufrüsten wollten. Der Sockel 775 ist noch älter, beim Sockel 1366 kommt noch dazu, dass sich einige (günstige) Kühler nicht montieren lassen. Bei AMD wiederum gibt es halt leider keine getrennten Kerntemperaturen, zudem ist auch hier der Sockel-Support oft nicht gegeben - ich erinnere nur an Prolimatech-Kühler vor dem Genesis. Montagekits kommen bisweilen erst später, für NDA-Tests etc. ist das dann ein mögliches Handicap. Außerdem ist die Marktabdeckung mit Sockel 1155 + 1156 einfach am größten, auch wenn die CPUs wie erwähnt mitunter andere Ansprüche an die Kühlleistung stellen.

Was den klimatisierten Raum angeht: Es gibt hier keinen Testaufbau, bei den die Lufttemperatur um das Setup herum auf die Nachkommastelle genau stabil gehalten werden könnte. Die Redaktion ist allerdings mit einer Klimaanlage ausgestattet, Spitzenwerte von knapp 30 °C im Hochsommer wird es also voraussichtlich nicht mehr geben. Soll also heißen: Die absolute Abweichung wird jahreszeitlich bedingt garantiert sinken, das Bestimmen der Lufttemperatur und anschließende Verrechnen trägt weiterhin zur Vergleichbarkeit der Ergebnisse bei.

Davon abgesehen: Wie du siehst, ist mir die Problematik bewusst und nehme Kritik auch ernst - sonst hätte ich nicht im Meinungskasten um Rückmeldungen gebeten. Aufgrund der sehr interessanten Ergebnisse bezüglich der Kühlung umliegender Bauteile habe ich auch schon einige Zuschriften erhalten, die bei einer zukünftigen Optimierung der Testmethoden berücksichtigt werden. (Dazu hast du dich leider nicht geäußert.)


----------



## ile (7. März 2011)

@ Stephan:

Ok, sorry, dass das alte Testsystem so am Ende war, wusste ich nicht. Das relativiert den Testmethodenwechsel natürlich um einiges, so dass ich meine Meinung berichtigen muss: Die Gründe sind nachvollziehbar, so dass ich auch der Meinung bin, dass ein aktuelles System mit Sandy Bridge die richtige Wahl ist. 

Ich bin aber weiterhin der Meinung, dass so eng aneinander liegende Messwerte nicht sehr hilfreich sind. Nachdem du oben ncohmals ausführlich beschrieben hast, wie du testest, glaube ich dir schon, dass die Messungenauigkeit recht gering ist (Ich halte die Methoden generell schon für sehr hochwertig, mein Wunsch bzgl. der konstanten Umgebungstemp. wäre halt die Sahne auf dem Kuchen ), aber auf die Nachkommastelle genau - das ist wohl auch damit nicht möglich und das erwarte ich auch nicht. Genau das wäre bei diesem Bewertungsschema aber dringend vonnöten. Somit wären wir wieder beim Thema OC: Die neue Testplattform mit einem Sandy ist ja ok, aber man sollte ihn dann schon so weit fordern, dass der beste Kühler keine Temps unter 50°C schafft. Und der Punkt bleibt natürlich: Die neue Plattform war nötig, ja, aber warum dann ein Mainboard nehmen, das ein fehlerhaftes BIOS hat, so dass kein OC möglich ist?!  Das merkt man ja schließlich nicht erst, wenn man tagelang getestet hat, sondern direkt am Anfang. Wenn das alte Testsystem fehlerhaft war, nehme ich doch nicht ein anderes fehlerhaftes?!  Und dass bei einem Sandy, der ja weniger verbraucht als ein Lynnfield, starkes OC nötig ist, um wirklihc eine nennenswerte Leistungsaufnahme zu erzeugen, weißt du doch auch. Deshalb ist meiner Meinung nach das wichtigste Kriterium bei der Wahl eines Testmainboards dessen OC-Fähigkeit. Und eine Nachbesserung in dieser Hinsicht halte ich für *äußerst wichtig.* Ich würde ein Mainboard aus der P8P67-Reihe von Asus wählen. Und es ist ja nicht nötig, dass du alle Kühler nochnmal neu bewertest: Silver Arrow, Genesis, Archon und Mugen 2 Rev. B. ( Der Mugen 3 soll sich schließlich noch einige Monate verzögern) reichen ja.

Bzgl. Umgebungstemps: Eine Bewertung in dieser Hinsicht brauchts meiner Meinung nach nicht unbedingt, denn auch mit einem Tower-Kühler war es bis jetzt recht unwahrscheinlich, dass einem das MoBo oder die RAMs Gute Nacht sagen. Ich hätte allerdings auch nichts dagegen, das ist mir recht egal. 


Fazit: 

Neue Methoden - ja, geht nicht anders.

Diese Methoden unverändert beibehalten? - Bitte nicht! Der Sandy muss ordentlich übertaktet werden (mind. 4,6 GHz).


Lg,
ile.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (7. März 2011)

Das Heft ist wie immer Top, freue mich schon wenn ich den Artikel über meine neue Gainward GTX570 Phantom³ durchlese. Habe mal kurz nach geschaut und habe mich gefreut zu sehen das über der Gainward GTX570 Phantom³ das Top Produkt Logo steht

ABER: Ich habe das Heft heute gekauft und hatte es ca. 1,5h in der Hand und das Titelblatt sieht schon aus  Die Aalglatten Crysis 2 Seiten flutschen aneinander/ beieinander dass das lesen zu einer richtigen Arbeit ausartet. Wieso hat man sich für ein Faltblatt entschieden das man nach rechts ausklappt Morgen klebe ich die Seiten mit Tessa zusammen


----------



## PCGH_Raff (7. März 2011)

rolli schrieb:


> Die Artikelüberschriften driften manchmal zu sehr ins Alberne ab, wie ich finde.
> Gänzlich daneben fand ich die Überschrift zum VRAM-Vergleich auf Seite 52.
> 
> Wollt ihr nicht etwas seriöser wirken?
> ...


 
Nichtsdestotrotz: Auf die inneren Werte kommt's an.  Manchmal sind wir eben auch lustig.

Was mich nun aber brennend interessiert: Was, abgesehen von "RAM-alama, dingdong", driftete in vergangenen Ausgaben ins Alberne ab? Unser Layout lässt nur wenig Spielraum für Kreativität bei der Überschrift. Und da wir nicht immer dasselbe schreiben wollen, servieren wir euch manchmal Kuriositäten. 



GameServer schrieb:


> Das Heft ist wie immer Top, freue mich schon wenn ich den Artikel über meine neue Gainward GTX570 Phantom³ durchlese. Habe mal kurz nach geschaut und habe mich gefreut zu sehen das über der Gainward GTX570 Phantom³ das Top Produkt Logo steht


 
Guter Kauf! In der Ausgabe 03/2011 widmen wir der Karte übrigens etwas mehr Text, in der 04 ist dafür wegen der geballten Kartenmenge nur wenig Platz.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## b0s (7. März 2011)

Ich find die Überschrifft klasse und hab mich gut amüsiert beim ersten lesen


----------



## nfsgame (7. März 2011)

Ich finds auch gut, der Song is die Torhymne der Hannover Scorpions, dem amtierenden deutschen Eishockeymeister .


----------



## PCGH_Raff (7. März 2011)

Unser Lektorat fand's auch lustig. Normalerweise meckern die bei derartigen Spielchen.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## PCGH_Marc (7. März 2011)

"2D-fizite", "Atom D-egeneration" und "Pump it up, Baby!" waren auch so Nummern. Und intern gibt's Kalauer ... die intern bleiben


----------



## PCGH_Raff (7. März 2011)

Die 2-Defizite haben's durch mehrere Korrekturstufen geschafft, wurden dann aber in letzter Instanz um ein weiteres D ergänzt. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (8. März 2011)

achja der rest des heftes ist OK 
@PCGH_Marco Profil 
was das seitenverhältniss mit der Größe und auflösung zutun hatt, ganz einfach es wirkt platt, beim arbeiten mit office störrts lesen im web störrts,bei 16-10 Spielen davon gibt es einige die kein 16-9 haben wird gestreckt.
alte 5:4 Spiele die auf garkeinenfall 16-10 haben sowie nur interpoliert dargestellt werden werden extremst gestreckt.
Eine 1:1 darstellung ist bei vielen 16-9 geräten nicht möglich.
da ist selbst ein samsung le32.... Fernseher wesendlich besser.Zumal alle 23,5 zöller TN sind, ips und pva sind die zukunft.
Zuletzt das alibi led ist auch ein witz, edge led mit meist schlechter ausleuchtung. vor 3 Jahren war die ausleuchtung maximal bei 5-10% bei einen mittelmäßigen TN monitor Gute eizo liegen immer um die 5% an allen seiten.

Einzig die reaktionzeit wurde verbessert aufgrund kleinere bildfläche.
Ein 16-9 1920-1080 in 24 ist etwa genauso fordernt für die Grafikkarte wie ein 16-10 1680-1050 in 22 respekt, meine alte 9800gtx+ würde die auflösung packen.ohne AA und AF dank Konsolenstillstand.

Man muss sich mal am Kopf packen, 3 1/2 jahre alte grafikkarte pakt heute alle neuen Games in 1680-1050 flüssig darzustellen.Sowas konnte man 2004 vergessen mit einer gforce3 ti 500 (2001) da brauchte man schon eine neuere grafikkarte wie den Fööööööhhhhhhhnnnnnn fx 5900xt oder die ati 9800xt soweit ich mich erinnere.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (8. März 2011)

Der Föhn war die FX 5800 Ultra, die FX 5900 XT kam später und war ein PLV-Tipp.


----------



## Gast1111 (8. März 2011)

Hey,
was mich immer bei der DVD Ausgabe stört, dass die DVD beim lesen der ersten Seiten enorm hinderlich ist, herausnehmen will ich sie nicht (Also die Papppackung).
Warum packt ihr die DVD nicht ans Heftende, da stört sie nicht


----------



## rolli (8. März 2011)

@Überschriften

Ist gut, ein bisschen Spaß muss auch sein.
Wenns aber aber jetzt wie hier einen Bezug zu Eishockey gibt, kann ich leider überhaupt nichts damit anfangen.
Der Titel allein sagt mir sowieso nichts.

"RAM-alama, ding-dong" ist für mich deshalb nur ein reichlich sinnloser Satz.

Also, wenns witzig sein soll, sollten doch möglichst viele darüber lachen können.

Versteht ihr mein Problem jetzt besser?


----------



## Idefix Windhund (8. März 2011)

Ich dachte "RAM-alama, ding-dong" sei von Slide a Lama aus ICQ abgekupfert.  Da sagt der Herr im Hintergrund wen man die Glocken abräumt auch ab und zu ding-dong.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (8. März 2011)

*The Edsels - Rama Lama Ding Dong*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KStsPPgeka4


----------



## BautznerSnef (8. März 2011)

*CPU-Kühler Test in der PCGH Print unvollständig!*

Hallo,

in der aktuellen PCGH Print wurden 13 CPU-Kühler getestet, warum fehlen der Mugen 2 und der Archon?
Da ich mir einen neuen Kühler zulegen möchte, würde ich gern wissen wollen wie gut der Archon mit 2 Referenzlüftern abschneidet.
Wieviel Sone werden mit 2 Referenzlüftern bei 100% erreicht?

mfg Snef


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (8. März 2011)

*AW: CPU-Kühler Test in der PCGH Print unvollständig!*

Mal ganz ehrlich: Hast du das Heft wirklich gelesen? 
In der Ausgabe 04/2011 wurden nicht 55 CPU-Kühler, sondern 55 Grafikkarten getestet. Wie es mit dem Zusammenhang zwischen CPU-Kühler-Marktübersicht und Einkaufsführer bestellt ist, ist dem letzten einzelnen Absatz auf Seite 58 und der Kopfzeile der Tabelle auf Seite 134 zu entnehmen.
Die Werte zu den Ref.-Lüftern findest du auf Seite 59, der zweizeilige Eklärungstext darunter erklärt auch, wie es sich mit dem Archon verhält.


----------



## mmayr (8. März 2011)

PCGH_Stephan schrieb:
			
		

> Mal ganz ehrlich: Hast du das Heft wirklich gelesen?
> In der Ausgabe 04/2011 wurden nicht 55 CPU-Kühler, sondern 55 Grafikkarten getestet. Wie es mit dem Zusammenhang zwischen CPU-Kühler-Marktübersicht und Einkaufsführer bestellt ist, ist dem letzten einzelnen Absatz auf Seite 58 und der Kopfzeile der Tabelle auf Seite 134 zu entnehmen.
> Die Werte zu den Ref.-Lüftern findest du auf Seite 59, der zweizeilige Eklärungstext darunter erklärt auch, wie es sich mit dem Archon verhält.



Vllt. kannst du mir helfen. Die Temps in eurem Test sind teilweise besser als mit meiner Wakü. EK Waterblocks Supreme Plexi, 720er Radi und die GTX 480 im Kreislauf. Wassertemperatur um die 25 Grad, CPU Cores mach 15 min Coredamage um die 46 Grad. 2600K @ Stock. Da sind eure Luftkühler teilweise drunter.

Danke mmayr


----------



## BautznerSnef (8. März 2011)

*AW: CPU-Kühler Test in der PCGH Print unvollständig!*

Ja aber nich vollständig, hab die PCGH vor mir liegen. Ich hab mich vertan, sry. Natürlich meine ich die 13 CPU-Kühler im Test. 
Danke, jetzt weiß ich das die Werte mit den älteren Werten nicht vegleichbar sind. Körperstruktur und Konfig muss ich auch beachten.
Lohnt sich der Umstieg vom Mugen 2 auf Genesis/Archon?


----------



## Gast1111 (8. März 2011)

@mmayr Sind das bei denen nicht Delta Temps. (auf 20°C nominiert?)


----------



## Sven0815 (9. März 2011)

Euer "neue Windows 7-Tools"- Artikel war grundliegend ´ne super Idee. Aber auf der einen Seite kostenpflichtige 20€-Programme wie Cacheman vorzustellen und nicht dabeizuschreiben das es Shareware ist, wo es auch gleichwertige Freeware gibt, und auf der anderen viele Programme nur per Namen aufzulisten und nichtmal einen Satz danebenzuschreiben, fand ich nicht gut gelöst. 
Auch die abgedruckten ellenlangen teils kryptischen URLs waren nicht so der Bringer, der Übersicht halber wäre der Bonuscode daneben sicherlich nicht verkehrt gewesen. War sicherlich nicht der einzige der sich erst die Finger wundgetippt hat, bevor er zufällig auf der Doppelseite davor nochmal über den Bonuscode gestolpert ist. 
Beim Bonuscode ist die Website von Cacheman dann: "outertech2.com - [...] Diese Website steht zum Verkauf!" - wtf?. Der Logon-Workshop-Link ist auch nur der erste aus der Google-Suche und der DL funtioniert nicht, da ist die Herstellerseite statt softpedia-irgendwas "http://dejco.deviantart.com/"  (wo dann auch der DL korrekt funktioniert). 
Ausserdem sind die kompletten 19 Desktop-Kategorie-Links nicht im Bonusmaterial-Threat zu finden, stattdessen wurden unter "Desktop" nochmals alle Links von "System" reinkopiert. 
Solche Artikel habt ihr schon um einiges besser hinbekommen.

Die Crysis-Doppelwerbeseite ist übrigens grausig, die Deckseite verknickt bei jedem umschlagen und man muss sie dauernd wieder richten.. hätt´s da nicht ´ne einfache Doppelseite im Magazin auch getan? Ka ob das so die effektivste Werbung ist wenn ich mich ständig drüber ärger, Leserfreundlich ist sie jedoch keinesfalls.

Eurem handywerfenden Praktikanten würd ich btw mal Kampfsport oder sowas als Ausgleich empfehlen, oder war das der Gag weil Aprilausgabe oder so? Ich wusste zeitweise nicht ob ich lachen oder weinen sollte^^

Ahja, allgemein mal, euer Magazin ist nach spätestens einer Woche bei keinem Zeitschriftenhändler in der Nähe mehr zu bekommen, und das seit Monaten (Duisburg Innenstadt), nurnoch am HBF. Wenn ihr mehr absetzen wollt, seht mal zu das ihr an den Kiosks/grösseren Zeitschriftenläden auch vertreten seid, wie wolt ihr denn sonst gekauft werden?

Ansonsten wieder ein 1a Magazin


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (9. März 2011)

Das ist doch ein zeichen von beliebtheit

@PCGH_Marc
OK...... hab mich vertan aber föhn bleibt föhn.ich hatte die karte nie, aber das video war eindeutig damals,dann war es die gforce 5800xt.

mir ist noch aufgefallen das ihr recht teure cpu kühler genommen habt, gute zwar aber teuer.Und testet mal die cpu kühler mit AMD prozessoren und mit nvidia chipsätzen insbesondere die mcp temp.
Eine prüfung von AMD chipsatzt treiber auf amd mainboards und wo nvidia grafikkarten treibern installiert sind.Bei eingbauter nvidia grafikkarte wäre mal nett 
bitte vista 64 win 7 scheint da ja wohl keine probleme zu haben., ich glaub irgendwie nicht dran das der kombo treiber catalyst wirklich nicht störrt.


----------



## PCGH_Chris (10. März 2011)

Sven0815 schrieb:


> Euer "neue Windows 7-Tools"- Artikel war grundliegend ´ne super Idee. Aber auf der einen Seite kostenpflichtige 20€-Programme wie Cacheman vorzustellen und nicht dabeizuschreiben das es Shareware ist, wo es auch gleichwertige Freeware gibt, und auf der anderen viele Programme nur per Namen aufzulisten und nichtmal einen Satz danebenzuschreiben, fand ich nicht gut gelöst.
> Auch die abgedruckten ellenlangen teils kryptischen URLs waren nicht so der Bringer, der Übersicht halber wäre der Bonuscode daneben sicherlich nicht verkehrt gewesen. War sicherlich nicht der einzige der sich erst die Finger wundgetippt hat, bevor er zufällig auf der Doppelseite davor nochmal über den Bonuscode gestolpert ist.
> Beim Bonuscode ist die Website von Cacheman dann: "outertech2.com - [...] Diese Website steht zum Verkauf!" - wtf?. Der Logon-Workshop-Link ist auch nur der erste aus der Google-Suche und der DL funtioniert nicht, da ist die Herstellerseite statt softpedia-irgendwas "http://dejco.deviantart.com/"  (wo dann auch der DL korrekt funktioniert).
> Ausserdem sind die kompletten 19 Desktop-Kategorie-Links nicht im Bonusmaterial-Threat zu finden, stattdessen wurden unter "Desktop" nochmals alle Links von "System" reinkopiert.



Hallo und danke fürs Feedback. 

Na ja, das letzte Mal hatte ich für jedes Tool einen Bonuscode angelegt, was aber letztlich sinnlos ist, wenn man mit einem Bonuscode _alle _Tools bekommt. Im Text heißt es ja auch: "Die Download-Adressen finden Sie in der Übersicht auf der übernächsten Seite. Komfortabler ist es aber, per Bonuscode zum zugehörigen Beitrag im PCGH-Forum zu surfen und die Tools dort direkt herunterzuladen."

Der Outertech-Link ist gefixt, hier hat es offenbar ausgerechnet diese Woche ein Redesign gegeben. Der Code gilt aber nach wie vor. Die Desktop-Tools sind jetzt auch drin, das war wohl ein Copy-Paste-Fehler, sorry. Die überarbeitete Liste ist hier zu finden.


----------



## AlexKL77 (10. März 2011)

Was mich wirklich brennend interessieren würde,um welchen Händler es sich bei der Ram-Umtauschaktion im "Rechtslage bei Garantie und Gewährleistungs"-Artikel denn gehandelt hat!^^


----------



## Idefix Windhund (10. März 2011)

Leider greift hier das BDSG  Sofern ich mich nicht ganz irre.


----------



## AlexKL77 (10. März 2011)

Nun ja,der Betroffene könnte mir ja mal ne PN schicken. 
Oder den Laden durch die Blume beschreiben,wie z.B. großer Roter Name oder Blau auf Weiß usw...


----------



## Idefix Windhund (10. März 2011)

Schon mal was von Rufmord oder so gehört  Ist lustig und wird gleich durch §187 STGB und §186 STGB geregelt. Zudem was hättest du davon? Eine befriedigende Neugierde?


----------



## AlexKL77 (10. März 2011)

So in etwa. 
Nein,ich wüßte dann halt wo ich in Zukunft 2 mal überlegen würde mir Speicher zu holen.
Wenn ich da denn überhaupt kaufen würde oder getan habe.Und wer sich so bei Reklamationen verhält sollte auch dementsprechend angeprangert werden.
Wäre ja im Prinzip nix anderes,wie eine nicht so tolle Bewertung bei Geizhals,also kann ich den Standpunkt des Rufmordes nicht nachvollziehen!
Hier geht's ja schließlich um Fakten und nicht Verleumdungen.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (10. März 2011)

Da hat jemand Recherchiert  Wen du oder ich das machen, ist das mehr oder weniger OK. Wenn das PCGH/X oder der Herr Rechtsexperte macht ist das was ganz anderes  Bei meinem Exchef nannte sich das Geschäftsschädigendes verhalten und kann von Anwälten abgemahnt werden.


----------



## AlexKL77 (10. März 2011)

Ob das auch bei ner blumigen Umschreibung zum tragen kommt,wird sicherlich auch von Fall zu Fall verschieden sein.Bei so manchen Antworten/Umschreibungen gäbe es sicherlich mehrere mögliche Treffer,so daß eine genaue Zuordnung etwas schwierig wäre.
Na ja,einer der Jungs kann mir ja ne PN schicken. 
Wie würde es denn eigentlich bei folgendem Fall aussehen:
Ich habe meinen Ram bei Mindfactory gekauft.War zu dem Zeitpunkt ein Sonderangebot von 55,90€ während er bei jedem anderen Händler noch mindestens 70€ gekostet hat.
Sagen wir mal,mein System läuft monatelang ganz normal,hauptsächlich zum Surfen&Office.Dann muß ich mal ne zugeschickte Datei entpacken und bums CRC-Fehler geht nicht usw.
Dann kommt beim Memtest raus das der Ram hinüber ist.Mindfactory gewährt 10 Jahre Garantie aber OCZ ist bereits aus dem Speichergeschäft ausgestiegen.
Mal für den Fall das auch keine Module mehr vorhanden sind.Aktuell ist der DDR2-Ram sauteuer weil alter Kram,vergleichbare Module würde ich zu meinem damaligen Kaufpreis nicht mehr bekommen.Was nun?Kann ich auf zusenden von Modulen gleicher Werte und Qualität bestehen oder muß ich damit rechnen nur meinen Kaufpreis zurück zu bekommen?


----------



## Pokerclock (10. März 2011)

AlexKL77 schrieb:


> Wie würde es denn eigentlich bei folgendem Fall aussehen:
> Ich habe meinen Ram bei Mindfactory gekauft.War zu dem Zeitpunkt ein Sonderangebot von 55,90€ während er bei jedem anderen Händler noch mindestens 70€ gekostet hat.
> Sagen wir mal,mein System läuft monatelang ganz normal,hauptsächlich zum Surfen&Office.Dann muß ich mal ne zugeschickte Datei entpacken und bums CRC-Fehler geht nicht usw.
> Dann kommt beim Memtest raus das der Ram hinüber ist.Mindfactory gewährt 10 Jahre Garantie aber OCZ ist bereits aus dem Speichergeschäft ausgestiegen.
> Mal für den Fall das auch keine Module mehr vorhanden sind.Aktuell ist der DDR2-Ram sauteuer weil alter Kram,vergleichbare Module würde ich zu meinem damaligen Kaufpreis nicht mehr bekommen.Was nun?Kann ich auf zusenden von Modulen gleicher Werte und Qualität bestehen oder muß ich damit rechnen nur meinen Kaufpreis zurück zu bekommen?



Rechtsberatung ist im Forum nicht gestattet. 

Wenn dein Ram ohnehin älter, als zwei Jahre ist, ist das kein Fall der gesetzlichen Gewährleistung mehr, sondern bestenfalls ein Fall einer freiwillig übernommenen Haltbarkeitsgarantie von MF. Da hilft es in der Garantieerklärung nachzulesen bzw. eine vom Garantiegeber anzufordern (Muss! > §477 BGB).

EDIT

Defekter RAM und ein - ich sag mal - vorzeitig herbei geführter Vertragsrücktritt wegen Preisanstiegs, ist kein seltener Fall. Mir sind zumindest mehrere Fälle dieser Art bekannt. Einer davon endete kurioser Weise mit Aufkündigen sämtlicher Geschäftsbeziehungen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. März 2011)

AlexKL77 schrieb:


> Sagen wir mal,mein System läuft monatelang ganz normal,hauptsächlich zum Surfen&Office.Dann muß ich mal ne zugeschickte Datei entpacken und bums CRC-Fehler geht nicht usw.
> Dann kommt beim Memtest raus das der Ram hinüber ist.Mindfactory gewährt 10 Jahre Garantie aber OCZ ist bereits aus dem Speichergeschäft ausgestiegen.
> Mal für den Fall das auch keine Module mehr vorhanden sind.Aktuell ist der DDR2-Ram sauteuer weil alter Kram,vergleichbare Module würde ich zu meinem damaligen Kaufpreis nicht mehr bekommen.Was nun?Kann ich auf zusenden von Modulen gleicher Werte und Qualität bestehen oder muß ich damit rechnen nur meinen Kaufpreis zurück zu bekommen?


 
Ich vermute mal, dass du -solange OCZ besteht- darauf bestehen kannst, dass die ihre Garantieversprechen einhalten. (bei MF hatttest du 2 Jahre Gewährleistung, keine Garantie)
Aus meiner eigenen Erfahrung mit der OCZ-Garantieabwicklung (iirc 6 Wochen ohne RAM, die Austauschmodule waren nach rund einem Jahr bei Betrieb weit unterhalb der Specs wieder hinüber) würde ich aber der Bequemlichkeit halber zum Neukauf raten. In der Zeit, die du sonst für den Austausch aufwenden muss (ggf. +Anwalt, wenn sich OCZ rausreden will), hast du dir genug Geld für den neuen RAM erjobbt.


----------



## AlexKL77 (11. März 2011)

Also das war jetzt nur als Beispiel gedacht,gerade wegen der 10 Jahre und dem EOL-Status.
Der Ram läuft seit über 2 Jahren einwandfrei und auch mit Mindfactory hatte ich nie Probleme.Ganz im Gegenteil! 
Nicht das das hier jemand falsch versteht.
Aber danke für die Antworten.
Soweit ich weiß,gibt/gab OCZ selbst ebenfalls 10 Jahre Garantie auf die Rams.Also eigentlich "Lebenslang" aber so wie ich mal gelesen habe,sind das nach irgendwelchen Paragraphen und Artikeln hier in Deutschland dann auch "nur" noch 10 Jahre.Ob das so noch oder überhaupt stimmt,würde mich auch mal interessieren.



Pokerclock schrieb:


> Defekter RAM und ein - ich sag mal - vorzeitig herbei geführter Vertragsrücktritt wegen Preisanstiegs, ist kein seltener Fall. Mir sind zumindest mehrere Fälle dieser Art bekannt. Einer davon endete kurioser Weise mit Aufkündigen sämtlicher Geschäftsbeziehungen.


 
Finde ich ganz schön krass.Auch die Ram-Reklamationsaktion im Heft.Scheinbar sind einige zu satt oder machen sich keine Gedanken über die Tragweite der Mundpropaganda!

Zum Heft: Das Klappcover ist echt grausam.So macht das lesen auf dem Thron keine Freude!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. März 2011)

Selbst die, die sich Gedanken machen, verhalten sich nicht unbedingt besser gegenüber Kunden. Ich hatte schon mal heftige Rückgabeprobleme mit einem Laden (falsches Board geliefert, richtiges Board, trotz anhaltendem "lieferbar" Status, nicht lieferbar. !in ganz Europa nirgendwo lieferbar! Nach Rücksendung der ganzen Lieferung einige Wochen Ärger, mein Geld zu bekommen) und habe eine entsprechende Wertung (nicht "Rache" - "ehrlich" reichte für 4,x) bei Geizhals gegeben. Kurze Zeit später hat man mir einen Gutschein über iirc 80-100€ angeboten.
Da hat sich also jemand Gedanken über Mundpropaganda gemacht. Dummerweise hat er nicht berücksichtigt, dass ich bei seinem Laden nie wieder etwas bestellen würde


----------



## AlexKL77 (11. März 2011)

Tja,der Spruch "Erst denken,dann handeln!",kommt ja nicht von ungefähr.
Ich habe bisher nur einen wirklich schlechten Garantie/Reklamationsfall gehabt.
Zu allem Überfluss auch der erste überhaupt.
Bei nem nicht unbekannten,größeren Laden im Kölner Umkreis eine 7900GS für ~165€ gekauft.
Nach 1 1/2 Jahren auf einmal immense Grafikfehler und Systemabstürze.
Ich erstmal unwissend wie ich war,da angerufen und nach dem Anruf hingefahren.
Der Aufkleber mit der Seriennummer am PCB hatte sich gelöst und klebte nicht mehr auf der Karte.
Die wollten die Karte nicht annehmen,selbst die Rechnung und alles weitere was ich dabei hatte,hat die nicht interessiert.Obendrein waren die auch noch super unfreundlich,haben alle die dort was reklamieren mussten,behandelt wie den letzten Ar...
Mußte dann wieder nachhause fahren und den Aufkleber suchen.Lag unten im Gehäuse,war mir beim Ausbau nicht mal aufgefallen.
Und da ich bis dato noch nie was reklamieren mußte,achtete ich auch nicht wirklich drauf.Also Aufkleber beigebracht.Reklamation hat 2 1/2 Monate gedauert.
Habe seither dort nie wieder was gekauft.Nicht weil die Reklamation so holprig lief,sondern nur wegen der Art und Weise der Behandlung.
Das hat natürlich auch in meinem Freundeskreis die Runde gemacht!


----------



## Morpheus1822 (11. März 2011)

Ich hab mal ne Frage: In der Print wird im Artikel "25 neue Programme für Windows 7" (oder so ähnlich^^) das Programm DisplayFusion vorgestellt. Dabei wird die Funktion erwähnt, dass man bei mehreren Monitoren Taskleisten erstellen kann. Bin ich nun nur zu blöd oder ist es tatsächlich so, dass diese Funktion nur in der (kostenpflichtigen) Pro Variante zu Verfügung steht?


Ansonsten hat mir das Heft richtig gut gefallen, waren schöne Artikel enthalten.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (11. März 2011)

Ich weiß nicht ob es jemand schon aufgefallen ist aber im Artikel "Intel SATA-Probleme" auf Seite 81 heißt es im Text:


> Allerdings traten auch nach *zehn* Tagen pausenloser Belastung keine Probleme auf





> ... die Spannung des P67 - Chips von den üblichen *1,05 Volt auf 1,156 Volt* angehoben ...


Auf der gleichen Seite im Kasten "Praxistest" steht:


> ... mit der fehlerhaften B2 - Revision *acht* Tage lang pausenlos ....





> Hier haben wir die Spannung des P67 von *1,05 auf 1,56 Volt* angehoben.


 - Muss danach ja mächtig gestungen haben 

Waren das aber nun 10 oder 8 Tage Dauertest?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. März 2011)

AlexKL77 schrieb:


> Tja,der Spruch "Erst denken,dann handeln!",kommt ja nicht von ungefähr.
> Ich habe bisher nur einen wirklich schlechten Garantie/Reklamationsfall gehabt.
> Zu allem Überfluss auch der erste überhaupt.
> Bei nem nicht unbekannten,größeren Laden im Kölner Umkreis eine 7900GS für ~165€ gekauft.
> ...



Behandlung war bei meinem bislang einzigen im Laden abgewickelten Fall auch nicht besser. Nur waren bei mir alle Aufkleber drauf, die Karte keine 8 Monate alt und komplett hinüber. Was sie leider auch war: Nicht mehr lieferbar und auf dem Gebrauchtmarkt ~50€ teurer, als die mir angebotene Summe, die weit unter dem Kaufpreis lag. 
(Denen ihre Sache. Sie wären die letzten 6 Jahre der einzige Laden mit großer Kette im Rücken -d.h. akzeptablen Preisen- in meiner Nähe gewesen. Aber wenn man nichtmal bei Garantiefällen gegenüber online profitiert...)


----------



## AlexKL77 (12. März 2011)

Echt eine Frechheit!
Ich gehe auch nur noch in einen Laden,wenn ich irgendwas wirklich ganz dringend brauche und nicht 2-3 Tage warten kann.Online ist es zudem trotz der Versandkosten teils noch deutlich billiger.Und wenn ne Reklamation ansteht,einpacken,zurückschicken,Neu,Danke.Also im Idealfall. 
Bisher 2 defekte Boards gehabt und Reklamation lief immer so ab und das auch immer sehr fix.
Bei meinem Graka-Reklamationsfall war ich mit nem Freund dorthin gefahren.Reklamation hat einen anderen Eingang.Nach dem Abgeben usw wollten wir noch in den Shop selbst rein.
Aber erstmal bei der Reklamation Wartemarke ziehen!  
Und dann sind wir gleich richtig angeflaumt worden "Was wollen Sie!" und das in einem Tonfall der einem durch Mark und Bein ging.
In den Shop sind wir natürlich nicht mehr und ganz ehrlich,ich würde da auch nix mehr kaufen selbst wenn er günstiger wie alle anderen wäre und sonstwelche Schmankerl dazugeben würde.
Da bleibe ich dann stur.Wer mich so behandelt,bekommt auch kein Geld mehr von mir.
Jetzt war ich aber genug OT.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. März 2011)

Wenn die Läden denn das haben, was man "schnell" mal braucht...
Ich hab mal alle in der Umgebung nach Wärmeleitpads für RAM abgegrast - die meisten hätten nicht mal welche in anderen Formaten gehabt


----------



## ReaCT (13. März 2011)

Mein übliches Probleme: Bitte schreibt doch die max. OC Eigenschaften einer GPU in % hin. Z.B. 14 % . So wird wenigstens klar, ob eine Karte gerade noch 10 % schafft, oder bei 19% scheitert.


----------



## mattinator (13. März 2011)

Erstmal danke für Eure gute Arbeit. Ist schon gar nicht so einfach, eine Print-Ausgabe zu produzieren, die einen wirklichen Mehrwert gegenüber den im Internet verfügbaren Informationen bietet. Eine kritische Anmerkung habe ich jedoch zum aktuellen Bewertungsschema der Grafikkarten. Ist zwar schon eine Weile so im Einsatz, mir jedoch erst jetzt aufgefallen. Unter der Kategorie Eigenschaften werden die zwei folgenden Parameter aufgeführt: 





> RAM-Overclocking bestanden? (10/20 Prozent)
> GPU-Overclocking überstanden? (10/20 Prozent)


Dabei verwendet Ihr als Basis-Werte die Werkseinstellungen der Karten. Dagegen ist zwar prinzipiell nichts einzuwenden, da eine höher getaktete Karte vom Hersteller ja auch so beworben wird und i.d.R. mehr kostet. Allerdings erzeugt diese Darstellung auf den ersten Blick teilweise ein verzerrtes Bild. D.h. es könnte passieren, dass eine werkseitig bereits übertaktete Karte in diesen Kategorien möglicherweise weniger Bewertungs-Punkte bekommt als eine Karte mit Referenztakt, obwohl letztere auch mit individueller Übertaktung durch den Nutzer noch langsamer läuft als erstere mit der werkseitigen Übertaktung. Entscheidend sollte nach meiner Meinung in diesen Kategorien eine vergleichbare Leistung sein, d.h. der Anteil der Übertaktung bezogen auf den Referenztakt.


----------



## OctoCore (13. März 2011)

AlexKL77 schrieb:


> Bei meinem Graka-Reklamationsfall war ich mit nem Freund dorthin gefahren.Reklamation hat einen anderen Eingang.Nach dem Abgeben usw wollten wir noch in den Shop selbst rein.
> Aber erstmal bei der Reklamation Wartemarke ziehen!


 
 Kommt mir mächtig bekannt vor. Kann aber Zufall sein. Im Shop, an den ich denke, muss man auch für den Einkauf eine Wartemarke ziehen. Und um die Ware in Empfang nehmen zu dürfen, darf man dann im dritten Eingang mit der schon bezahlten Rechnung in den schwitzigen Fingern wieder Schlange stehen. Arbeitsamt-Atmosphäre pur.


----------



## AlexKL77 (14. März 2011)

Ich glaube genauso läuft das in dem Laden auch. 
Ist schon ewig her das ich da was gekauft habe und kann mich nicht mehr so richtig erinnern.
Bei dem Firmen-Logo muß ich immer an Geil-Ram denken... 
Meist bleibt einem ja nur das wirklich schlechte bis ins Detail in Erinnerung. 
Optisch hat der Laden immer was hergemacht und beim Verkauf waren die auch immer absolut in Ordnung.
Aber den Kunden bei einer Reklamation so anzufahren und dann zu behandeln als wäre er das Allerletzte,geht ja mal gar nicht!
Der Ton macht halt die Musik...
Preislich sind sie eher eine Apotheke.Dagegen wirken in der Regel selbst Alternate-Preise wie Super-Schnäppchen.
Nix gegen Alternate,super Laden mit Mega-Service,aber in der Regel leider meist deutlich teurer wie die gesamte Konkurrenz.
Guter Service hat halt auch seinen Preis.


----------



## B00 (15. März 2011)

Der Beitrag mit den Grafikkarten war ja nicht schlecht. Warum wurde da nur keine 5870 berücksichtigt ?
So alt ist diese Karte auch nicht und schließlich wurden auch GTX 460 und andere 400er-Karten genannt.


----------



## vAro (16. März 2011)

Schöne Ausgabe mit toller Grafikkartenmegatestreihe!
Ansonsten war besonders beim vertieften Lesen das Wendecover eine große Plage und man kommt immer noch in den Genuss von Iphone und Ipad...


----------



## Gast20141127 (17. März 2011)

Seite 94, Meinungen aus der Redaktion:


> Marc Sauter: ...  ich kann  auf die Auslagerungsdatei verzichten...



Bitte redet den Leuten nicht auch noch diesen Blödsinn ein!
Hierzu sollte man sich vielleicht mal den Artikel "PC Mythen" in der Ausgabe 5-2011 der c´t durchlesen. Im speziellen Seite 87.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (17. März 2011)

In meinem Fall ist dem so. Ich verwende nichts, was die Pagefile nötig hat.


----------



## Gast20141127 (17. März 2011)

@PCGH_Marc
Das mag bei deinem System durchaus zutreffen, das du keine Probleme hast.
Jedoch hätte man doch erwähnen sollen, das dadurch auch Probleme auftreten können.
Zumal es nach den Messungen der c`t ja überhaupt keine Performance-Vorteile bringt.
Wenn ich die Auslagerungsdatei bei mir deaktiviere ist das erste was zu spinnen beginnt mein Scanner.
Sonst hat mir das Heft 04 aber ganz gut gefallen.
Für eine zukünftige Ausgabe würde ich mir eine Test von externen 2,5Zoll USB3.0 Platten bzw. Gehäusen (Fantec, Revoltec,usw) wünschen.


----------



## Jaadoo (17. März 2011)

*Marktübersicht DDR3-RAM (PCGH 04/2011)*

Ich muss mal etwas Kritik an dem im Titel genannten üben.

Abgesehen davon, dass meiner Meinung nach zu wenig 2 x 4 GiB Bundles vertreten sind, hätte man die Testergebnisse in Gruppen nach der Größe der Bundles darstellen sollen (auch wenn dann immer noch nicht zwischen verschiedenen Taktraten unterschieden wird).

Es ist einfach lästig die für mich interessanten Ergebnisse zu vergleichen, wenn man erstmal gucken muss, wo die 8 GiB Dinger stehen.

Besonders unsinnig finde ich auch das 1 x 2 GiB von Exceleram...


----------



## MM777 (23. März 2011)

Hallo, zunächst möchte ich sagen, dass der letzte Grafikkartentest von euch echt klasse ist! Aber es gibt auch einiges zu bemängeln:

1. Wieso testet ihr mehrere Referenzdesigns der AMD Radeon HD 6870, wenn die sie sich sowieso nur marginal unterscheiden und nehmt nicht z. B. statt der Referenz-Sapphire-6870 die Variante im Eigendesign? Dieses Modell ist die am meisten im Preisvergleich gesuchte 6870-Karte! Und ich hätte sehr gern gewusst, wie sie sich in puncto Lautstärke und Leistungsaufnahme schlägt... Vor allem, da die zurzeit beste 6870er (MSI R6870 Twin Frozr II) vergleichsweise teuer ist. Und die Powercolor-OC-Karte hat sehr schlechte Userbewertungen erhalten (schlechte, defekte Kühler etc.).
2. Man sieht an euren Benchmark-Abbildungen (auch auf der Webseite) fast gar nicht mehr, ab wieviel fps ein Spiel flüssig läuft. Früher gab es da immer die Grenzlinien "bedingt spielbar" und "flüssig spielbar". Mich würde insbesondere interessieren, was für eine Grafikkarte von Nöten ist, um GTA IV bei 1680x1050 und hohen Details flüssig spielen zu können. Soetwas beeinflusst auch eine Kaufentscheidung. Vielleicht reicht ja (je nach System) schon eine GTX 460?
3. Ich würde mich generell über mehr Abbildungen zur Leistung in Spielen freuen. Wenn die nicht ins Heft passen, kann man die ja auf die DVD packen - noch ein weiterer Anreiz, sich die DVD-Ausgabe statt der normalen zu holen...
4. Ihr habt auf Seite 29 in der oberen Tabelle die Merkmale der HD 5770 und HD 6750 vertauscht.
5. Wäre es nicht besser, statt 10% und 20% Übertaktung ja/nein lieber anzugeben, bis zu welchem Wert sie sich übertakten lässt und das dann entsprechend im Vergleich zu anderen Karten des gleichen Typs zu bewerten? Es ist doch klar, dass eine bereits stark übertaktete Karte nicht mehr das gleiche prozentuale OC-Potential hat wie eine Karte mit Referenztakt.
6. Ich fand es auch schade, dass keine HD 5850 und HD 5870 zum Vergleich im Test vorkamen. Noch gibt es die Karten ja zu haben und das z. T. billiger denn je... Schade, dass ihr keine Testmuster mehr habt.
7. Ihr habt nichts von OpenGL-Unterstützung und maximaler Auflösung geschrieben. Ich glaube, es gibt immer noch Spiele, die auf OpenGL basieren und da wäre es doch schon interessant, ob eine Karte OpenGL 3.2 oder 4 unterstützt, oder? Was die Auflösung betrifft: Haben alle getesteten Karten eine maximale Auflösung von 2560x1600?

So, das war's erst mal von mir. Ich hoffe, diese Kritik ist nützlich und ich würde mich über Antworten sehr freuen!


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (23. März 2011)

Selektive Antworten, da ich nicht "den Test" geschrieben habe:

ad 2: Die sind normalerweise eigentlich weiterhin vorhanden. Im Heft. Wo konkret vermisst du sie denn?

ad3: Was für "Abbildungen" meinst du? Solche: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...t-directx-9-und-directx-11-a.html#post2822912
Die sind i.d.R. nicht übrig, sodass wir einfach zuviele davon haben.

ad4: Danke!

ad5: Da OC immer sehr stark vom jeweiligen Einzelexemplar abhängt (und immer die Gefahr besteht, dass für Reviews besonders gute Exemplare verschickt werden) und ergo nur eine grobe Richtung vorgibt, haben wir uns entscheiden, das Zeitbudget für den Test jeder einzelnen Karte lieber in andere Messungen wie die Leistungsaufnahme und Lautstärke in verschiedenen Lastszenarien oder aufwendige, spielenahe Benchmarks zu investieren.

ad7: DirectX-11-Karten unterstützten Open GL 4/4.1. Bis auf eventuell das ein oder andere Low-Cost-Modelle bieten alle Karten die Möglichkeit, Displays mit 2.560 x 1.600 anzusteuern.


----------



## MM777 (23. März 2011)

zu 1: Könnt ihr vielleicht online einen Kurztest der Sapphire Radeon HD 6870 vornehmen (Leistungsaufnahme, Lautstärke, Temperatur)? Wie gesagt, es ist die zurzeit gefragteste Radeon 6870.

zu 2: Sorry, du hast Recht. Im Heft sind die Linien vorhanden, nur auf der Homepage nicht. Da vermisse ich sie. (Ich will mir eine neue Grafikkarte kaufen, mit der GTA4 flüssig spielbar ist)

zu 3: Nein, ich meine genau die Abbildungen, von denen ich in (2) geschrieben hab. Ich hätte mir einfach mehr davon gewünscht.

zu 7: Die Sapphire 6850 und 6870 Karten unterstützen laut Herstellerangabe nur OpenGL 3.2. Ich habe aber keine Ahnung, ob das eine Rolle spielt, da ich mich mit der OpenGL-Thematik nicht auskenne.


----------



## xeonsys (23. März 2011)

wird in der pcgh 05/2011 ein test zur MSI R6870 Hawk und den anderen modellen mit TwinFrozr3 enthalten sein?

mfx xeonsys


----------



## PCGH_Raff (23. März 2011)

Yep! Wobei mich brennend interessiert, welche Modelle "alle" sein sollen. Im Heft werden's zwei sein (und nein, die N4*8*0GTX Lightning mit TFIII ist nicht mehr dabei). 



MM777 schrieb:


> zu 1: Könnt ihr vielleicht online einen Kurztest der Sapphire Radeon HD 6870 vornehmen (Leistungsaufnahme, Lautstärke, Temperatur)? Wie gesagt, es ist die zurzeit gefragteste Radeon 6870.


 
Ich liege Sapphire wegen einiger Karten, darunter diese, schon seit Wochen in den Ohren. Die haben aber leider keine Testmuster zur Hand. Daher bleibt nur der Weg über Leihgaben via Alternate & Co. – die haben wir aber in letzter Zeit recht oft strapaziert. Die Tests kommen, die Frage ist nur wann.

Wenn wir etwas nicht testen, dann liegt das nur daran, dass nicht gesampelt wird. Ansonsten wird alles gecheckt, was wir in die Finger bekommen. Sieht man ja daran, dass monatlich mindestens 8-10 Neuheiten im Test sind. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## xeonsys (23. März 2011)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Wobei mich brennend interessiert, welche Modelle "alle" sein sollen.
> MfG,
> Raff



gtx550ti gtx560ti 
gtx 570 gtx580  
amd 6950/6970



mfg xeonsys


----------



## PCGH_Raff (23. März 2011)

Die meisten von dir genannten Karten basieren auf dem Twin Frozr II. Wir haben unzählige Karten mit diesem Kühler getestet (schau doch mal in den Einkaufsführer).  Der Twin Frozr III ist derzeit nur auf einer Handvoll Karten zu finden, ein paar davon gibt's noch nicht im Handel:

- N480GTX Lightning
- N580GTX Lightning
- R6950 Power Edition
- R6870 Hawk

MfG,
Raff


----------



## MM777 (27. März 2011)

Das wär natürlich klasse, wenn ihr in der nächsten Ausgabe die Sapphire 6870 (im Eigendesign und Standardtakt) und die MSI R6870 Hawk mit Twin Frozr 3 testet! Cool wäre auch, wenn die EVGA GTX 560 im Test dabei ist!

Grundsätzlich ein dickes Lob an euch, dass ihr jeden Monat so viele aussagekräftige Tests durchführt!

Was mich mal interessieren würde: Sind eure Absatzzahlen eigtl. noch im Sinken oder Anstieg begriffen?


----------



## treutronics (9. April 2011)

Hallo,

zum Thema "Power-LAN im Einsatz" habe ich folgende Anmerkung:

Die Antwortzeiten von WLAN wurden mit 20-30ms angegeben.

Das allerdings ist nicht in jedem Setup so, beispielsweise bei meinem Router mit Marvell-Chipsatz und PCI-WLAN-Karte, ebenfalls mit Marvell-Chipsatz, habe ich einen stabilen Ping von 1ms, maximal 3ms.

Mir ist bekannt daß das nicht alle WLAN Hardware-Kombinationen schaffen, dennoch, möglich ist es.


----------

